# tribulus side effects??



## 240sx (Apr 24, 2006)

Can tribulus avena sativa bring along any side effects like hair loss, mood swings etc..


----------



## SubliminalX (Apr 24, 2006)

Zero side effects.  Because it doesn't work.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 24, 2006)

SubliminalX said:
			
		

> Zero side effects.  Because it doesn't work.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2006)

240sx said:
			
		

> Can tribulus avena sativa bring along any side effects like hair loss, mood swings etc..



Tribulus and Avena Sativa are two different herbs, personally I don't think much of Avena Sativa and that is why I did not bother using it in Anabolic-Matrix Rx, Tongkat Ali is much more effective and I used that instead.

Anabolic-Matrix Rx:
www.bodybuilding.com/store/imag/ana.html

I have a new version that will be in stock tomorrow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 24, 2006)

SubliminalX said:
			
		

> Zero side effects.  Because it doesn't work.



I agree.  I used tribulus for a while and after some good initial response (placebo effect??), I got nothing out of it.  That's just me though...everyone responds in their own way.  I experienced no side effects other than a lighter wallet.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 24, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I agree.  I used tribulus for a while and after some good initial response (placebo effect??), I got nothing out of it.  That's just me though...everyone responds in their own way.  *I experienced no side effects other than a lighter wallet.*


That's the worst one of them all!


----------



## rrgg (Apr 25, 2006)

Actually I used avena years ago and noticed a lot of hair in the shower.  It freaked me out, so I stopped.  Never noticed this on tribulus.


----------



## brentls49 (Apr 26, 2006)

MHP T-bomb II has probably the best delivery/absorbtion of any product that contains tribulous.  T-bomb II is the only tribulous containing supplement that I recommend because hands down it produces the best results.  On average, I have seen most people put on 4-6 lbs of muscle using it for a 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Mista (Sep 24, 2006)

I get really bad acne on my back. After I stopped using tribulus it went away completely. Started using it againg and the severe acne returned. I eat clean and take nothing much else.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> I agree.  I used tribulus for a while and after some good initial response (placebo effect??), I got nothing out of it.  That's just me though...everyone responds in their own way.  I experienced no side effects other than a lighter wallet.


----------



## Malcom (Sep 6, 2008)

lol


----------



## Griffon (Sep 8, 2008)

Tribulus can make you more horny but it won't result in a higher T-level. 

Do you want to have a really cheap way to raise T?

Watch a porn movie! 

The anabolic effect of dirty films

Watching pornographic film clips increases the concentration of the anabolic hormone testosterone in the body and lowers the level of the catabolic hormone cortisol. 
Post-adolescent workers at Ergo-log.com read about this in an eighteen-year-old study, in which Scottish endocrinologists got eight male students to watch pornographic videos for twenty minutes. The researchers measured the concentration of hormones in the studentsâ?????? blood for six hours afterwards. 

Or if you're too cheap or embarassed to even rent one , go to the gym and watch women working out: 
Male lust is blind, research suggests - Telegraph



Male lust is blind, research suggests

By Roger Dobson
Last Updated: 12:01am BST 20/07/2008

Men have long been accused of judging women on looks alone, but even the plainest Jane can get their hormones raging, a study has found.

Research involving a group of male students found that their levels of the hormone testosterone increased to the same extent whether they were talking to a young woman they found attractive â?????? or to one they didn't fancy much at all.

After 300 seconds alone in the same room as a woman they had never met before, and in some cases did not find particularly attractive, the men's testosterone levels of the hormone had shot up by an average of around eight per cent.
advertisement

The study's authors believe the rise in testosterone may be an automatic and unconscious reaction that has evolved in man when faced with a woman, to prepare him for possible mating opportunities.


----------

